

A Simple Strategy for Start-Ups to Kick Fortune-500-Butt - kristiankh
http://www.baymard.com/articles/a-simple-marketing-strategy/
"Would you like to outsell your worst competitors and build a life-long relationship with your customers?"
A marketing article for entrepreneurs and start-ups explaining niching with text, video and examples.
======
hovedtelefonen
The video in the middle of the article was good. But it didnt work in IE 6,
used firefox instead.

